# JFrame-Anmerkung "Java Applet Window" entfernen



## inka (4. Jan 2008)

Dieses Problem wurde hier auch schon aufgeworfen und leider nie zufriedenstellend (zumindest für mich) gelöst: 
Wie kann man die hässliche JFrame-Anmerkung "Java Applet Window" entfernen? (sh. z.B. JFrame Applet Anmerkung entfernen - Teil 2)

Ich habe etwas gefunden, das funktioniert (ohne Signatur etc.): 
Im Client muss man im File java.policy (im Java-Verzeichnis \lib\security\) folgende Zeile hinzufügen:

```
permission java.awt.AWTPermission "showWindowWithoutWarningBanner";
```
Leider muss man es auf dem Client machen, was man ja oft nicht kann. Bei mir geht es aber so! Weiss jemand, ob man dies auch im Server machen könnte (ev. im Java-Code)?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2008)

Der Sicherheitsmechanismus lässt sich auf diese Art und Weise nicht umgehen. Du blendest zwar den Hinweis aus, aber dein Programm wird, denke ich, nicht dadurch erweiterte Rechte auf dem Client erhalten.
Das heißt: die fragliche Operation kann nicht ausgeführt werden. Dein Programm wird also ohne Nutzen sein...


----------



## inka (7. Jan 2008)

Das wäre eigentlich genau das, was ich möchte. Den Hinweis ausblenden, aber die Rechte auf dem Client nicht verändern. Denkst Du, dass das vom Server aus möglich wäre? Oder eben nicht, weil er wie gesagt die Rechte dazu auf dem Client nicht hat?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2008)

Das geht nicht und würde dem Sicherheitskonzept von Java widersprechen.


----------



## inka (8. Jan 2008)

Das habe ich befürchtet. Tja, dann werde ich das Problem mal wieder auf die lange Bank schieben... :cry:


----------

